
AMD Open Source Driver for Vulkan - rys
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amdvlk-radeon-vulkan&num=1
======
baldfat
AMD has been working for years to make them the most Linux friendly GPU
option. Sadly the legacy of the Linux community talks like AMD doesn't work in
Linux and NVIDIA is the only real choice. Kind of like Windows users
complaining about AMD drivers when they haven't been an issue for over five
years.

I had AMD on my Linux boxes for eight years and I have haven't had an issue
for the past six years.

~~~
dijit
This does not mirror my experience. I have a machine with amdgpu drivers
installed. I specifically installed ubuntu instead of arch or something more
exotic because i knew there would be issues. And i was right. I can use the
OpenCL now but I can't use x11 because the driver uses old ABIs. My experience
with Nvidias binary blobs even on systems like freebsd has been stellar in
comparison.

~~~
floatboth
I'm using amdgpu on FreeBSD (-CURRENT, drm-next-kmod), with Vulkan (RADV) +
Wayland, it's awesome :)

Yeah, OpenCL is a problem, clover crashes, the new AMD OpenCL driver is not
ported yet (I guess it depends on kernel 4.15? we have amdgpu from 4.12 for
now)...

I wish people started using Vulkan for compute instead of OpenCL!!

~~~
arca_vorago
Wait Vulkan is for compute like opencl is?

~~~
monocasa
It does both compute and graphics.

~~~
arca_vorago
[https://i.imgur.com/EMrknJP.gif](https://i.imgur.com/EMrknJP.gif)

------
Athas
Is there also a useful open-source OpenCL implementation for AMD GPUs? I would
find that even more useful.

~~~
michaellarabel
[https://github.com/RadeonOpenCompute/ROCm](https://github.com/RadeonOpenCompute/ROCm)
ROCm has open-source support for OpenCL 1.2 but doesn't yet work on all
mainline components (i.e. Linux kernel and LLVM changes needed), but that
should change in 2018, and also only works with relatively recent AMD GPUs.

~~~
Athas
That looks very interesting. I'm OK with it only supporting recent AMD GPUs,
but I hope the other changes will be upstreamed soon.

------
bitL
Tangentially related question - is there any good Vulkan tutorial/online class
one can take that would allow learning how to build own 3D engine/VR/AR system
from the scratch? I am in the mood... Thanks!

~~~
Pombal
Have a look at this list, hope it helps!
[http://stephaniehurlburt.com/blog/2017/7/14/beginner-
friendl...](http://stephaniehurlburt.com/blog/2017/7/14/beginner-friendly-
vulkan-tutorials)

------
wlesieutre
Any chance of this leading to a 3rd party Vulkan driver on Mac?

------
shmerl
Great. May be now radv and amdvlk can fill the gaps from each other.

